# wireless driver for asus eee pc 1005ha netbook model



## timberloaf (Oct 25, 2009)

hi all, 

i am using an asus eee pc 1005ha netbook. windows vista ultimate has been installed and all drivers downloaded and installed from the asus support pages, however the wireless faciltiy is still not working. I have read and tried to use the information on how look for drivers etc, but it's way too techy for me. 

would anyone know where i can get this from, have googled so many pages and dont trust most of what i see. 

thanks in advance once again.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Which drivers are you using? I don't see Vista drivers listed on the Asus site for that model. Try the Win7 drivers. 

Aside from that, try the sticky at the top of the page: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## timberloaf (Oct 25, 2009)

cheers dogg... i am now back on the oem xp! nice (not)... its all due to me downloading that virus a day or two ago.. it went after combifx'd... then just sought of made a fresh appearance this afternoon, without even being on web. so i used the vista from house pc... now drivers tho! lol.. ah well, guess i should be lucky really. 

thanks again.


----------

